# how long to approve PE application in Texas?



## mikeNAME (Aug 9, 2017)

I took and passed the Texas PE exam in April 2017. I submitted my application in late June (6/28), and submitted other supporting materials (including reference letters) in early July. All required materials (ethic exam, background check, transcripts, references,  SER, etc) are shown as "received" as of 7/14, but the application webpage has stayed at "admin review" ever since. It's stuck at admin review for more than 20 days. Does it usually take so long for admin review?

Just curious if anyone on this board has recently submitted the application in Texas? How long does it take for admin review, technical review and to get approval?

Thank you


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Aug 9, 2017)

I just went through this exact thing. It took around 2 months. Admin review was the longest. Once it went to technical review it seemed like about a week later I was approved.


----------



## spastic (Aug 9, 2017)

From the date of all documents received in, it was one month. Total ~1.5 months.


----------



## amgarcia (Oct 3, 2017)

Any updates out there? I submitted my application on August 27. Now, over 5 weeks later, I cannot even get my administrative reviewer to respond to an email. Everything is "in", although my ethics exam doesn't show up.

Any update on your end, mikeNAME?


----------



## trackerjacker (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm working on reciprocity in TX and owe them another reference, but wanted to respond about emailing them.  The person assigned to me never returned one single email, so I called and got right through.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 10, 2017)

Please keep the results forum to exam results only.  Moving....


----------



## John QPE (Oct 12, 2017)

TX is processing a ton of emergency reciprocity licenses right now...I'd expect a longer turn around than normal this cycle.


----------



## Matt Skillet (Jun 29, 2020)

Is anyone else applying right now? I'm wondering what impact COVID has. Mine has been in admin for 3 weeks and nothing else has been shown as received.


----------



## aelseweify (Jun 30, 2021)

Matt Skillet said:


> eeks and nothing else has been


same here, I submitted it on June 2nd


----------



## brude (Jul 1, 2021)

i think i submitted mine late december and didnt get approved until late february. don't they say 6-8 week is the normal?


----------



## fishbone (Mar 18, 2022)

Three months already and I am still waiting. Stuck in technical review for two weeks!! No reply in email and phone calls from TBPE..


----------



## KOKOMO777 (Mar 18, 2022)

At least 2 months or so


----------

